# Turbine übernimmt HdRO ab 1. Juni 2011



## Wizzkid (26. April 2011)

> TURBINE WIRD OPERATIVE KONTROLLE ÜBER &#8222;DER HERR DER RINGE ONLINE" IN EUROPA ÜBERNEHMEN
> 
> NEEDHAM, MA &#8211; 18. APRIL 2011 -- Turbine kündigte heute an, dass es seine globalen Geschäfte ausbauen und ab dem 1. Juni 2011 die volle Kontrolle über &#8222;Der Herr der Ringe Online" (HdRO) in Europa übernehmen wird. Im Zuge dieses Übergangs wird Codemasters Online den europäischen HdRO-Dienst weiterhin bis zum 1. Juni betreiben, wenn die bestehenden europäischen Spieler den Transfer zu Turbines globalem Dienst beginnen. Weitere Informationen zum Übergang gibt es unter Turbine Global Service FAQ - DE | The Lord of the Rings Online
> 
> ...




Turbine Global Service FAQ - DE. Fragen zum Wechsel von Codemasters zu Turbine.
LTAs bleiben erhalten und es wird neue Zahlungsmöglichkeiten geben.
Für die EU-Version gekaufte GameTimeCards gelten ab Juni nicht mehr. Bereits gekaufte und vor dem 1.6. aktivierte GTCs/Spielzeit werden übernommen. FAQ

Offizielle Pressemeldung von Turbine
Diskussion zum Wechsel im Codemasters-Forum
Das neue offizielle, internationale Turbine-Forum: Forum: Turbine Global Service Discussion (International)
*Im Forum anmelden und einen neuen Turbine-Account erstellen kann/sollte man erst nach dem Wechsel im Juni, da sonst die bisherigen Spieldaten nicht übernommen werden können.*
Eine gesonderte Aufforderung/Anleitung dazu wird es rechtzeitig zum 1.6. geben.
Dann haben wir auch vollen Zugriff auf die MyLotro Datenbank.



> Server and GM location
> *The servers will be moved to our datacenter in the US.* (Die Server werden 1:1 übernommen, nur stehen sie dann in den USA. Jeder spielt auf dem Server weiter, auf dem er jetzt ist.)
> Today is just the announcement of the Global Service. We aren't assuming control of European services until June 1. Until then Codemasters is still handling the service, forums, etc on the EU servers.
> 
> *Once the Global Service begins we will have a full set of forums, GMs, and moderators in all supported languages.* This is why I've asked our German and French speaking players to please bear with my horrible google translate German and French for the time being.


----------



## Vetaro (26. April 2011)

Alle mal melden, die das seit Monaten schon gesacht haben!


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2011)

Bei DDO haben Sie Monate gebraucht die Chars zu übernehmen und nach 2 Monaten war das Ding dann dicht (was ich dann halt verpasst hatte).
So sind meine Chars über den Jordan gegangen


----------



## Lethos (26. April 2011)

Warum überrascht mich das jetzt nicht?


----------



## uwe68 (26. April 2011)

Jetzt wird mir auch klar wieso ich vor ein paar Wochen eine Email bekommen habe,das meine 3 Monatige Zahlungsmethode gekündigt wurde und nur noch eine bezahlung jeden Monat erlaubt ist.Heute endete diese.Allerdings habe ich bei dem ganzen Hickhack noch folgende Frage.Mein altes 3 Monatliches Zahlungsabo läuft heute aus.Ich wollte eigendlich reibungslos weiter Zocken,dafür ist aber ein Zahlungsabo das Monatlich abrechnet von nöten.Nun lese ich heute allerdings das es ein Kontotransfer geben wird.Ich hatte bisher mein Konto auf dem CO Player Accounts System.Bedeutet das nun das ich bis zum 1.Juni 2011 warten sollte mit meinem neuen Zahlungsabo? Oder kann ich das Gefahrenlos morgen oder übermorgen machen? Bin etwas verwirrt.....


----------



## D4rki435 (27. April 2011)

War irgendwie abzusehen^^.

Ich hoffe mal das der Übergang weitestgehend reibungslos verläuft.( Es wird bestimmt Probleme geben  ) Aber MyLotro auch für uns, dass hört sich doch nicht schlecht an.


----------



## dd2ren (27. April 2011)

Den einen Monat kannste noch 1x Zahlen , und ab dem 1.06. bekommen wir eine Mail wo wir uns dann ein Account bei Turbine machen müssen.

Es wird alles übernommen und man hat die Möglichkeit sich einen neuen Accountnamen zu geben.

Ob das nun alles gut oder schlecht ist weiß ich leider nicht so richtig.

Zumindest werden die LTA übernommen was ich wieder gut finde. ^^


----------



## Norei (27. April 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bei DDO haben Sie Monate gebraucht die Chars zu übernehmen und nach 2 Monaten war das Ding dann dicht (was ich dann halt verpasst hatte).
> So sind meine Chars über den Jordan gegangen


Da haben sie ja auch nur für LotRO geübt 
Nein, das können sie sich bei der Menge von aktiven Spielern kaum erlauben.




uwe68 schrieb:


> Bedeutet das nun das ich bis zum 1.Juni 2011 warten sollte mit meinem neuen Zahlungsabo? Oder kann ich das Gefahrenlos morgen oder übermorgen machen? Bin etwas verwirrt.....


Ich würde den einen Monat als Premium spielen und dann bei Turbine ab 1.6. ein neues Abo abschließen. Es soll spezielle Angebote geben, vermutlich auch wieder 6-Monats-Abos, evtl. sogar LTAs?


----------



## rebelknight (27. April 2011)

hmm, bis ich gelesen hatte dass die server in den usa stehen fand ich es eigentlich gut!


----------



## Whitepeach (27. April 2011)

> Jegliche bestehende VIP-Zeit zum Zeitpunkt der Übertragung wird übernommen. Nach Ablauf dieses Zeitraums verlierst du den VIP-Status, bis du deine Zahlungsinformationen aktualisierst und ein Abonnementsmodell auswählst.




Der zu diesem Zeitpunkt (1. Juni) aktuelle Abo-Zeitraum wird mit übernommen, bis er abgelaufen ist. Will man dann nach dem Zeitpunkt verlängern, muss man dafür halt die Zahlungsinformation auf dem neu angelegten globalen Turbine-Account neu einrichten.

So verstehe ich das zumindest. Sollte nicht schwer sein 

Sehr wichtig für alle, die auf europäischen Servern spielen ist, sich NICHT vorher bei Turbine "schon mal" einen Account anzulegen, da man diesen dann später wohl nicht mehr mit dem jetzigen europäischen verknüpfen kann. Irgendwie sowas habe ich dort gestern abend in den Turbine Faqs gelesen. ( Nochmal geguckt und unten eingefügt, finde ich nicht ganz unwichtig)



> *Sollte ich jetzt schon ein Turbine-Konto erstellen?*Nein. Warte bitte, bis die Übertragung offiziell begonnen hat. Wenn du vor Beginn des globalen Dienstes ein Turbine-Konto erstellst, kann dieses nicht mit deinem Codemasters-Konto verbunden werden.




BTW: Es wird alles gut 


unwichtige Randbemerkung: Bin gespannt ob "Turbine" dann immernoch zensiert ist


----------



## Blutulme (27. April 2011)

Alles wird gut? Naja ich bezweifle es, ich hab auch nen DDO Account mit dem gleichen Namen wie mein HDRO Account. Mal schaun ob man da nicht doch noch was machen kann. Nach 4 Jahren einen neuen Account-Namen merken ist nicht so doll =(


----------



## Velathian (27. April 2011)

rebelknight schrieb:


> hmm, bis ich gelesen hatte dass die server in den usa stehen fand ich es eigentlich gut!




Meine Meinung Kollege, wenn ich mir schon ansehe was für eine grottige Latenz Server bei Black ops oder Bad Company 2 haben, die in den USA stehen, will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen was dann mit unserem guten Belegaer-RP abgeht wo rund um die Uhr mehr als Tausend Leute on sind..


----------



## Whitepeach (28. April 2011)

Blutulme schrieb:


> Alles wird gut? Naja ich bezweifle es




Zerstör mir doch nicht meine Hoffnung :/


----------



## Norei (28. April 2011)

Velathian schrieb:


> Meine Meinung Kollege, wenn ich mir schon ansehe was für eine grottige Latenz Server bei Black ops oder Bad Company 2 haben, die in den USA stehen, will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen was dann mit unserem guten Belegaer-RP abgeht wo rund um die Uhr mehr als Tausend Leute on sind..


Andererseits ist die Latenz bei HdRO auch weniger wichtig als bei Egoshootern, mit Ausnahme des PvMP vielleicht. Es gibt aber viele Spieler, die schon aus Deutschland auf amerikanischen Servern spielen. Ich persönlich habe auf Landroval einen Ping um 150 und komme damit prima klar.


----------



## rebelknight (28. April 2011)

Norei schrieb:


> Andererseits ist die Latenz bei HdRO auch weniger wichtig als bei Egoshootern, mit Ausnahme des PvMP vielleicht. Es gibt aber viele Spieler, die schon aus Deutschland auf amerikanischen Servern spielen. Ich persönlich habe auf Landroval einen Ping um 150 und komme damit prima klar.



Lotro ist eigentlich auch mit hohen Pingwerten ganz umgänglich, alleine wahrscheinlich kein Problem. Aber ein 24er Schlachtzug??? Da wirds dann eher eng.
Auf jeden Fall sind längere Verzögerungszeiten, und die hat man wenns in die USA geht, nix gutes.


----------



## llcool13 (28. April 2011)

Und wir bekommen endlich my.lotro.com. Endlich weltweit posen. *Dieser Satz kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten*

Ich sehe dem ganzen positiv entgegen. Schlechter als CM kann Turbine das nicht machen. Ich habe mal iwo gelesen das die Turbine eigenen Server viel stabiler laufen als die von CM. Ob das nun wirklich stimmt weiß ich natürlich nicht. 
Aber wenn man bei CM mal ne schlechte Performence hatte war ja immer das eigene Internet oder der eigene Rechner schuld. Selbst wenn mal wieder der ganze Etten Schlachtzug in dem man war gleichzeitig gekickt wurde. 
Das der eventuell etwas höhere Ping im PvMP etwas hinderlich sein könnte ist natürlich möglich. Aber da ich für meinen Teil eh keine Duelle mache, und ich denke das man es nur da ein wenig merken wird, ist mir das recht egal.


----------



## Vetaro (28. April 2011)

Solange so'n Ping unter 400 ms ist, sollte das echt nicht schlimm sein. Mein Netz läuft mitlerweile übern Strom, WoW hat da 'nen Spiel-Ping von 150  (der Chat-Ping ist da egal) und das bedeutet so viel wie "völlig egal".   Wenn ich das richtig sehe,  wären das dann 0,015 Sekunden Verzögerung.   

 Erst wenn's so an  700 ms oder Höher geht,  kann man das als sensibler Spieler spüren (vor allem, weil HdRO sich ja eh laggig anfühlt, macht das sicher nicht viel).    Und obwohl das Internet ja aus ner Menge Röhren besteht, ist es ja *weitestgehend* Distanz-Immun. Der Einschnitt sollte echt nicht so heftig sein, selbst wenn die Rohre, die durch den Atlantik gehen, mal von 'nem Wal gerammt werden.

Ich fand übrigens Codemasters an sich nie so besonders sympathisch, weder die Spiele die die Unterstützen noch deren Stil an sich...     Wenn jetzt was nicht geht, ist wenigstens klar, welche Firma schuld ist


----------



## llcool13 (28. April 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich fand übrigens Codemasters an sich nie so besonders sympathisch, weder die Spiele die die Unterstützen noch deren Stil an sich... Wenn jetzt was nicht geht, ist wenigstens klar, welche Firma schuld ist



Würde ich so wie du es geschrieben hast zu 100% unterschreiben.

Hat eigentlich jemand ne Ahnung wie Turbine das mit den Namensregeln hält? Sind die da auch so lasch wie CM?


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. April 2011)

Mal sehen wie die neuen GM so drauf sind, wa?


----------



## Frandibar (28. April 2011)

Mich stört nur diese Aussage:

*Was ist mit den RP-Servern?
*Bei Turbine gibt es (Stand 27.04.2011) keinen expliziten RP-Server, und auch keine spezielle Regelung für RP. Eine Aussage seitens Turbine, wie es künftig mit RP (Regelungen) weitergeht, steht noch aus.

Nachzulesen hier:
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/7034972-post2.html


----------



## uwe68 (28. April 2011)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Mich stört nur diese Aussage:
> 
> *Was ist mit den RP-Servern?
> *Bei Turbine gibt es (Stand 27.04.2011) keinen expliziten RP-Server, und auch keine spezielle Regelung für RP. Eine Aussage seitens Turbine, wie es künftig mit RP (Regelungen) weitergeht, steht noch aus.
> ...



Mich verwundert die Aussage nicht.Ich weis nicht wie oft ich auf der Spiel Startseite den Hinweis gelesen habe,das es sich z.b bei dem Belegaer Server um einen RP Server handelt.Nun gibt es kein Statment seitens Turbine dazu,da könnte man doch glatt spekulieren das RP sowieso schon längst Tod ist oder nur innerhalb der Sippen gepflegt wird.In meinen Augen fängt RP schon mit der Auswahl des zum Spiel passenden Charakter Name an.Wenn ich Namen wie Turbomaster oder Hobbitkiller im Spiel zu lesen bekomme,dann bestädigt mich dies in meinem denken um so mehr.Manches mal sehne ich mich nach den Zeiten zurück als im Spiel mindestens 1 GM ständig aktiv war und aufgeräumt hat ohne das man ein Ticket schreiben muste.....vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu kleinkariert.


----------



## Elrigh (29. April 2011)

uwe68 schrieb:


> Mich verwundert die Aussage nicht.Ich weis nicht wie oft ich auf der Spiel Startseite den Hinweis gelesen habe,das es sich z.b bei dem Belegaer Server um einen RP Server handelt.Nun gibt es kein Statment seitens Turbine dazu,da könnte man doch glatt spekulieren das RP sowieso schon längst Tod ist oder nur innerhalb der Sippen gepflegt wird.In meinen Augen fängt RP schon mit der Auswahl des zum Spiel passenden Charakter Name an.Wenn ich Namen wie Turbomaster oder Hobbitkiller im Spiel zu lesen bekomme,dann bestädigt mich dies in meinem denken um so mehr.Manches mal sehne ich mich nach den Zeiten zurück als im Spiel mindestens 1 GM ständig aktiv war und aufgeräumt hat ohne das man ein Ticket schreiben muste.....vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu kleinkariert.



Angeblich soll es in Amerika weitaus weniger Roxxordeathkiller geben. Entweder weil die Amis mehr drauf geben, einen passenden Namen zu wählen oder weil Turbine strenger in der Namensregelung als CM ist. Gerade weil es keine expliziten RP-Server gibt, könnte das stimmen.

RP ist tot? Nun ja, wenn ich auf Belegaer RP-geflaggte Spieler mit passenden Namen sehe, die durch die Gegend hüpfen, sich mit dem Pferd auf Häuserdächer stellen oder sich sonst unpassend verhalten, dann kommt mir das wirklich so vor.


----------



## Wizzkid (29. April 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Angeblich soll es in Amerika weitaus weniger Roxxordeathkiller geben. Entweder weil die Amis mehr drauf geben, einen passenden Namen zu wählen oder weil Turbine strenger in der Namensregelung als CM ist. Gerade weil es keine expliziten RP-Server gibt, könnte das stimmen



Hab einen kleinen Account auf dem US-Server Nimrodel und wenn ich die Namen der Spieler da sehe wird mir richtig schlecht* - dagegen sind die Dumpfbacken, die sich bisher auf den EU-Servern trollten harmlos.
Turbine scheint das sehr lasch zu handhaben.
Anfragen wegen RP-Servern und Namensregeln wurden im Turbine-Forum schon gestellt: _"Wir beabsichtigen nicht, eine der Bezeichnungen der aktuellen Server zu ändern."_ war die Antwort - ob die Regeln durchgesetzt werden blieb offen.

*Spontan fällt mir da ein hoher Char ein, der (sinngemäss) "Ich-pieks-dich-mit-spitzen-Gegenständen" heisst :-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2011)

Nunja... hoffen wir mal, dass alles beim übertragen glatt laufen wird... und wie lange es im Endeffekt wirklich dauert...


----------



## Vetaro (29. April 2011)

Spieler, die sich viele sorgen machen, möchten vielleicht screenshots von ihren items machen oder so, um zu beweisen dass es existiert? D


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. April 2011)

Also beim Wechsel von DDO ist nichts "verschütt" gegangen... da mache ich mir nun die wenigsten Sorgen drum.


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Naja soviele sorgen mache ich mir da auch nicht xD Aba ich muss sagen machen i-wie automatisch immer sau viele screenshots ;D Habe 4793 Screenshots in dem Ordner


----------



## Khayman (1. Juni 2011)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Mich stört nur diese Aussage:
> 
> *Was ist mit den RP-Servern?
> *Bei Turbine gibt es (Stand 27.04.2011) keinen expliziten RP-Server, und auch keine spezielle Regelung für RP. Eine Aussage seitens Turbine, wie es künftig mit RP (Regelungen) weitergeht, steht noch aus.
> ...


*Will Turbine support existing RP rules servers after the June 1 transition?* Turbine will continue to provide Role Play support on the existing RP designated servers at the same level currently provided by Codemasters.

Quelle: Turbine FAQ

Edit: Nochmal auf Deutsch:
*Unterstützt Turbine die bestehenden Rollenspiel-Server mit ihren Regeln nach der Übertragung am 1. Juni?* Turbine wird bestehende Rollenspiel-Server mit ihren Regeln weiterhin wie Codemasters unterstützen.


----------



## Andytaker (1. Juni 2011)

Mal eine kleine Frage zwischendurch...




Hab von Turbine nun die mail bekommen mit dem Transfer aber wenn ich auf den link klicke wird die seite nicht gefunden?

ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Andytaker schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Frage zwischendurch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist bei allen so


----------



## Wizzkid (1. Juni 2011)

Andytaker schrieb:


> Hab von Turbine nun die mail bekommen mit dem Transfer aber wenn ich auf den link klicke wird die seite nicht gefunden?
> ist das bei euch auch so?



Nimm die hier: EU Konto Transfer

Die Seite ist nicht von CM, wie in der E-Mail, sondern direkt von Turbine.


----------



## llcool13 (1. Juni 2011)

Aber auf der Seite kann man ja auch nicht wirklich was machen/transferieren...oder habe ich da was übersehen?!?


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Eine Frage ich soll da jetzt meine Zahlungsmethode angeben.. habe da aber keine Kreditkarte habe bisher immer mit paypal bezahlt dieses steht nun aba nicht zur auswahl, was tun?


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> Eine Frage ich soll da jetzt meine Zahlungsmethode angeben.. habe da aber keine Kreditkarte habe bisher immer mit paypal bezahlt dieses steht nun aba nicht zur auswahl, was tun?



Garnichts. Cancel / Abbrechen klicken, das Konto wird trotzdem transferiert. Weitere Zahlungsarten kommen vielleicht später dazu.


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Hab und habe jetzt gelesen, wie wir trotzdem VIP 60 Tage verlängern können auf dieser seite für 25,98€
http://www.lotro.com/support/1210-60-day-game-time-card
Bezahlbar mit clickand buy und paypal =)


----------

